# Pin reset?



## jonphil

Has anyone else had the pin reset?

I came to watch 'Who do you think you are' and got prompted for the pin. Entered the pin that I set the day I got Tivo and worked Sunday evening.

Tivo kept telling me the pin was wrong, even though it was correct.

Out of frustration I entered the pin from my welcome letter and to my shock it worked.

Went to change the pin back to what I want it to be and Tivo loops round telling me the new pin I entered doesn't match on the confirmation screen.

So the pin madness get's worse when not only does it somehow get reset it won't even let me change it ???


----------



## Royalflush

I had this recently, fixed by forcing a reboot via the menu options :up::up::up:


----------



## jonphil

I'll give it a try.
Sounds like a bug then if Tivo is resetting itself back to the default pin.

Will be setting up my new AMP tommorow so will give Tivo a reboot when I'm doing that.


----------



## 10203

Mine just did this to me!  Entered the PIN and it kept telling me it was wrong. Entered what I thought was the default in desperation and it worked! Haven't tried resetting it yet...


----------



## kmusgrave

I had exactly this the other day. A reboot fixed it.


----------



## jonphil

Mine has done it again.
It's really annoying to have to reboot just to get the pin working again, especially when it's so insistent on requesting the pin.


----------



## John McE

Yes, me too. Just as well I guessed/remembered what the "other" pin was.


----------



## mikerr

..just a pity setting it to 0000 doesn't disable it completely - would make sense.


----------



## Brangdon

This just happened to me. It happened before, but changing the PIN seemed to work even though it didn't. This time I can't change the pin. I've not tried rebooting yet.


----------



## 10203

Mine's done this few times now. The original PIN works fine, then a day or so later the PIN I set starts working again without a reboot. Bit pants really. :down:


----------



## cwaring

Okay. More weird! Never had any PIN problems here and, like others, a lot of what I record currently (and wrongly) requires one


----------



## RichardJH

cwaring said:


> Okay. More weird! Never had any PIN problems here and, like others, a lot of what I record currently (and wrongly) requires one


 Carl have you actually changed your PIN from the default.
The problem seems to only occur if this has been done


----------



## cwaring

Yes I have.


----------



## kmusgrave

I've only seen this happen once. (Cue it happening again now!  ) Luckily I'd already seen someone posting about it on here so I knew to try the original PIN. I tried to change it back but it wouldn't let me as it kept saying that the 2 tries at putting in the new one didn't match.


----------



## RichardJH

kmusgrave said:


> I've only seen this happen once. (Cue it happening again now!  ) Luckily I'd already seen someone posting about it on here so I knew to try the original PIN. I tried to change it back but it wouldn't let me as it kept saying that the 2 tries at putting in the new one didn't match.


Exactly the same as happened to me. Reset from the menus and I was then able to reset it back to what I wanted as a PIN


----------



## ptruman

Ditto.

Our had it's first "oh dear" moment since we had it. Wife complained that she couldn't watch Family Guy (which normally wants a PIN anyway), as the PIN wasn't working.

I tried 1234 and it started. Then I tried to change the PIN, and when I entered 1234 as the current PIN it rebooted.

All back to "normal" since...

Fscking PINs...


----------



## jonphil

rumour has it the pin issue may have been fixed with the update this morning?
I know Virgin was looking at my box to see what was happening as I was getting it reset on an almost weekly basis, usually on a Tuesday?


----------

